# How to change the headlight bulbs



## jimcat (Feb 19, 2003)

I got a pair of PIAA extrem white bulbs. But I could not remove the old bulbs.
My car is sentra xe 93.
I saw the pastics ring and I loosed it.

Then I noticed there is a "PUSH" on the rubber cap. I pushed but got no luck.

I read the user's manual, which couldn't help me much.

Please help me. thanks in advance


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

They're a bitch to get out, there is a metal wire that you have to unclip to get the bulb out. If you can't see the wire it's because you need to peel back the rubber boot.


----------



## jimcat (Feb 19, 2003)

thanks for your reply.
can you tell me how to remove the plug first ?

maybe, I have to give up and Put the PIAA on the camry.


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

Squeeze the thing and pull it off, pull hard.


----------



## 95 SentraB13 (Jun 14, 2002)

It is difficult to remove the headlights for the first time and the book, although it tells you somewhat what to do, you just have to keep at it yourself until you figure it out. Like *toolapcfan* said you have to pull hard. If my car wasn't buried in snow I'd take some pic's of a step by step process how to remove it all.

Tell you what, if it's a nice, yet still below freezing day tomorrow, I"ll see if I can do just that. It would give me an excuse to clean off the car and do up a few articles I wanted for my website.

One tip which you may already know, use a new pair of vinyl/rubber gloves when handling bulbs.

I haven't used PIAA bulbs although many of my friends have, plus other brands. In either instance, they never got much longer than a year out of them. A more viable solution would by Sylvania SilverStar's or Xtravision's which are brighter yet legal.


----------



## jimcat (Feb 19, 2003)

thanks a lot
I tried to pull it hard. But I dare not to do it too much.

I can wait for your how-to whenever the weather is no so severe

I used a pair of rubber gloves . But the rubber made my hands senseless. But I have to use it since it is freezing here too.

I don't mind how long the PIAA will last. I just want to try it. The Xtrsvision will be the next if the PIAA dies soon.


----------



## b13nissan (May 1, 2002)

Don't worry about your PIAAS. I had mine for 3 years now.


----------



## 95 SentraB13 (Jun 14, 2002)

In the mean time you might like to check out this site all about automotive lighting.
http://lighting.mbz.org/

It covers just about, if not, everything you want to know about car bulbs, especially the blue bulb types and imitation HID, etc.
It's a really good read and I learned a lot.

I'll see if I can get a few pic's today for that How To...right now I have to shovel the driveway once again.


----------



## jimcat (Feb 19, 2003)

I actually read the ..mzb.org after I ordered the PIAA.
That expert, I think he/she is , really dispointed me . I felt I was stupid. 
But I still have a small image that the PIAA will make my car looking good without sacrificing visibility.


----------



## 95 SentraB13 (Jun 14, 2002)

Good news and bad news Jimcat.
Good news, I shovelled out my car today, enough to get in it anyway.
Bad news, with all the cold weather and snow that was on the hood the latch is frozen and I can't get it open to do up a how to for you.
I'm really sorry about that. Perhaps when it warms up I may have better luck. I had intended on doing a write up anyway.
All I can suggest is keep trying or see if someone else can help.


----------



## jimcat (Feb 19, 2003)

I am in wisconsin. It is also damn cold here. I don't mind to take some time and wait for the good weather and your help.

thanks very much, dude


----------



## nastynissan (Jan 26, 2003)

I just got my Digicam so Ill go out tomorrow and take some pics for you. The Plugs are the same but the piece that holds in the bulb might be a bit different.. Anyhow check in tomorrow after noon.


----------



## sentrapower93 (May 11, 2002)

b13nissan said:


> *Don't worry about your PIAAS. I had mine for 3 years now. *


 Lucky you, my piaas blew in a year. My sylvania cool blues however have been going strong for almost 3 years now, and they are just as bright as the piaa superwhites i had before...


----------



## 743motorsport (Nov 11, 2002)

i just replaced mine like 2 days ago just pull on the thing that says push until it comes off it'll come off eventully


----------



## b13nissan (May 1, 2002)

sentrapower93 said:


> *Lucky you, my piaas blew in a year. My sylvania cool blues however have been going strong for almost 3 years now, and they are just as bright as the piaa superwhites i had before... *


I'm going to try Sylvania SilverStars after the Piaas burn out. Piaas are way too expensive!


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

hey, my car has a round plastic retainer around the boot. you have to unscrew that then you can pull the rubber boot off. maybe i should go [email protected] car but i thinks that how you do it


----------



## 95 SentraB13 (Jun 14, 2002)

For any of you looking for bulb replacement, you might find this interesting, then again, maybe not. I wrote OSRAM Sylvania asking about the difference between the SilverStar and Xtravision bulbs and this is the reply I received:



> "_Thank you for your interest in Sylvania product. You will find that the comparison of our SilverStar line is made to CoolBlue and Xenarc HID because of the crisp white output that the light provides. These lines are designed for the enthusiasts who desire the crisper look. XtraVision is not part of this promotion, because it remains the same standard yellowish tint (3500 degrees Kelvin). XtraVision does however provide more lighting on the road. There is an increase in lumen output that provides for a wider viewing pattern on the road. You will obtain more light output, but have the same standard yellowish tint.
> SilverStar is an increase in color temperature (4000 degrees Kelvin). It also has a redesigned coil which gives the output a more centralized hotspot. Because of the crisp white output the luminance (perception of brightness) is increased by 15-20%. They are both great products. I hope this information makes your decision a little easier to make._"


SilverStar's are marketed toward appearance as are most HID halogen type bulbs. While they have a redesigned coil creating a centralized hotspot, like they said, and with the hotter burning gas, it's only a giving "perception of brightness" as they claim which can be 15-20% brighter than standard halogen. This is pretty much the answer I thought I would receive.

So compare that to Xtravision. B13's or most of them use the 9003 Bulb. From most everything I've read it is one of the better/best halogen bulb types for cars. Xtravision bulbs are said to be up to 20% brighter while the 9003 is the only one claimed to be 30% brighter than standard halogen. One other benefit of Xtravision's is the doubled lifespan, which I think SilverStar's carry as well. As posted on their site and the reply that I received, Xtravision bulbs have a higher lumen output that provides for a wider viewing pattern so overall, the bulbs will be brighter.

Personal opinion, the Xtravision's seem like the real deal giving you more light which is why most or some of us change our stock bulbs. I guess the only downside, some may think, is the yellow cast output instead of the true white look. If you live in an area that receives a lot of rain, snow or fog, the yellow will often provide better lighting due to reduced glare back.

Just thought I'd share that...


----------



## nastynissan (Jan 26, 2003)

Here we go....

















Now then.. See the press here on the first pic. Press hard with your thumb and wiggle it while pulling... May take some effort but it will come off..

The Plastic ring in the second Pic gets turned the direction of the arrows. Yours may have a metal clip....

Make CERTAIN that you do not touch the glass of the new bulb. The slightest oil or dirt from your hands will blow them sometimes immediately. Hope this helps...


----------



## jimcat (Feb 19, 2003)

finally, I found the 9004 bulbs were not suitable for B13. There are 9003 instead. The manual is wrong . I remembered somebody said b13 sold in us used 9003.
any way, I put the PIAA bulbs on a camry. It looks normal . The color of the light is just ok, just a little bit blue that is very hard to tell.

Thanks very much to all .
special thanks to NASTYNISSAN.


----------

